# Onlinestellung



## twok (24. November 2004)

Ich bin absoluter anfänger und habe eine seite auf einem webserver irgendwo.

  wenn ich nun meine domain eingebe, sehe ich immer eine baustelle.

  gebe ich jedoch meine domain mit anhang ein(/.../.../index.php) erscheint meine seite.

  jetzt dachte ich ich muss einfach den index.php verschieben, ist aber nicht so, funktioniert nicht.
  in dieser  index.php stehen nur irgendwelche strings aber keine besonderen links. 

  vielleicht weiss jemand was zu machen ist. ich habe nämlich überhaupt keine ahnung.

  danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. November 2004)

Hast du die index.php schon mal in das Basis-Webverzeichnis(heisst üblicherweise htdocs oder html) verschoben.
Wenn es dann nicht geht, musst du von deinem Hoster in der Serverkonfiguration *die DirectoryIndex-Direktive um "index.php" erweitern*  lassen...


----------



## Sicaine (24. November 2004)

Ich würde auch mal die index.html löschen...
PS: Wenn der Tipp über mir nicht  tut


----------



## twok (25. November 2004)

danke für die antworten, haben jedoch keine wirkung gezeigt. noch jemand ne idee?


----------



## Johannes Postler (27. November 2004)

> Wenn es dann nicht geht, musst du von deinem Hoster in der Serverkonfiguration die DirectoryIndex-Direktive um "index.php" erweitern lassen...



Dass index.php dort nicht eingetragen ist, glaube ich nicht wirklich, aber man kann nie wissen.
Schreib doch mal bitte auf, welche Verzeichnisse dir angezeigt werden, wenn du via FTP versuchst eine Seite hochzuladen.


----------

